# Buying a Golf GTI Help + Advice Needed



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys im looking for a 2008 ish Golf 5dr GTI DSG for a Family member Black, red or Grey. 

Must have No more than 50,000 miles and have FVWSH with it and a max 1 previous owner. How much should i pay for one of these please ??

Thanks Chillly


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Guys im looking for a 2008 ish Golf 5dr GTI DSG for a Family member Black, red or Grey.
> 
> Must have No more than 50,000 miles and have FVWSH with it and a max 1 previous owner. How much should i pay for one of these please ??
> 
> Thanks Chillly


Tough call, Parkers guide is a sort of good starting point, look on autotrader pistonheads and possibly even ebayto see what sort of price folks are asking, trouble is with the age, you may find it hard to match the mileage too.

PS Got my MK7 coming hopefully next month, they start building it this week. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's quite a tight criteria.

I wouldn't get too hung up about a car that is 5 years old having more than one owner.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201308238449312

It's a 57 rather than an 08 but not worth splitting hairs over.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Tough call, Parkers guide is a sort of good starting point, look on autotrader pistonheads and possibly even ebayto see what sort of price folks are asking, trouble is with the age, you may find it hard to match the mileage too.
> 
> PS Got my MK7 coming hopefully next month, they start building it this week. :thumb:


Nice very nice. Colour Spec etc etc ??


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Kerr said:


> That's quite a tight criteria.
> 
> I wouldn't get too hung up about a car that is 5 years old having more than one owner.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kerr. this interests me but silly money for year etc http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...keywords/gti/postcode/ta64nr/page/1?logcode=p

And this but silly money

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...i/postcode/ta64nr/page/2/radius/200?logcode=p

And this http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...i/page/1/postcode/ta64nr/radius/200?logcode=p

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi.../postcode/ta64nr/page/1/radius/1501?logcode=p

Mad Money


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The special edition models do go for a good bit more. 

Up to you if the car merits a near 40% premium over the standard GTi.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Kerr said:


> The special edition models do go for a good bit more.
> 
> Up to you if the car merits a near 40% premium over the standard GTi.


Your right mate they dont!! I would be happy with a 56 07 57 08 58 plate as long as its mint!!!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Kerr said:


> The special edition models do go for a good bit more.
> 
> Up to you if the car merits a near 40% premium over the standard GTi.


I suppose thats why they are all still for sale. Too expensive


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Lovely car but Mad Money:doublesho

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi.../postcode/ta64nr/page/1/radius/1501?logcode=p


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Nice very nice. Colour Spec etc etc ??


Oryx White 
Performance Pack
Climate Comfort Screen
Advanced Telephone connection
Reverse Camera
DSG
Sunroof
Soundpack
3Dr
Voice control
Sat Nav (standard)


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Chilly, you will pay a massive premium for the edition 30 and Pirelli special edition models. They came with more kit, better body kit and a very tuneable engine. Stage one map saw mine at 315bhp and 310 lb/ft. 

IMO the regular GTI looks too 'standard' to be a hot hatch. 

I just sold my mint 08 edition 30 with 51k on the clock for a reasonable (IMO) £10,800. 

A regular GTI would be a couple grand less. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Golf GTIs have always held their money


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Surely the above price above shows they don't hold value that well.

An ed30 new would of been 25-26k, lost 15k in 5 years, 3k a year - wouldn't class that as good... £250 a month down the drain before buying/finance/running costs.

But you are correct once they reach 5 years then they slow in depreciation and can be a wise buy and maybe only lose a grand a year.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I will say one thing about I've got an 07 GTTDI and the ABS pump went the other week so took it to VW expecting the usual big bill and got a nice bill for £0 due to it being a known fault


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Have you had a look on http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,53.0.html


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

rf860 said:


> Chilly, you will pay a massive premium for the edition 30 and Pirelli special edition models. They came with more kit, better body kit and a very tuneable engine. Stage one map saw mine at 315bhp and 310 lb/ft.
> 
> IMO the regular GTI looks too 'standard' to be a hot hatch.
> 
> ...


Very helpful mate. I agree and for a nice mint 08 low mile 30 10k sounds right:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Oryx White
> Performance Pack
> Climate Comfort Screen
> Advanced Telephone connection
> ...


Sounds yummy mate! Glad you got your wallet out in end


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't be going nowhere near a 5 year old dsg equipped car. 

You would get a far better equipped Leon or Octavia for less money. If you do go for a dsg make sure it's had the oil and filters on the dsg changed on the dot


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> Surely the above price above shows they don't hold value that well.
> 
> An ed30 new would of been 25-26k, lost 15k in 5 years, 3k a year - wouldn't class that as good... £250 a month down the drain before buying/finance/running costs.
> 
> But you are correct once they reach 5 years then they slow in depreciation and can be a wise buy and maybe only lose a grand a year.


Disagree. It's was around 24k new. That means mines retained 45% of its value at the age of 5 years and 4 months. Personally think that's exceptional. Most new cars loose 50% of their value by the time they are 3 years old. I didn't loose much money on that car over an ownership period of 8 months.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I wouldn't be going nowhere near a 5 year old dsg equipped car.
> 
> You would get a far better equipped Leon or Octavia for less money. If you do go for a dsg make sure it's had the oil and filters on the dsg changed on the dot


Can't say I've ever saw any problems reported on mk5golfgti forum re dsg.

IMO, the golf is a far better car that the Leon. The Octavia struggles on the image side.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I reckon 10k would get you a nice one. Lots advertised cheaper but in my experience I'd rather pay a premium for the right car. 
Bought a 56 reg with 38k on the clock 1 owner this summer.really growing on me as well..very nice car.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

eddie bullit said:


> I reckon 10k would get you a nice one. Lots advertised cheaper but in my experience I'd rather pay a premium for the right car.
> Bought a 56 reg with 38k on the clock 1 owner this summer.really growing on me as well..very nice car.


Agreed. And also buy on condition, and not spec. Loads of cars with good spec that are dogs. I'd rather a more basic car that's mint.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

10k max. Prefer 9kish. would want a years copper bottom warranty in the deal as well.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for all your help so far guys:thumb: Keep it up:thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

As above, come and join us on the mk5golfgti.co.uk website.

Depends on what you're after. If you're like to tune (remap, intake, exhaust), then go for a K04 eg Edition 30 or Pirelli. Otherwise the stock GTI itself is a cracking car.

Early DSG cars had a mechatronics unit failure so check if it's been done under warranty or you're looking at a £1000 bill. Rust under the front wheel arches are also common.

I'd prefer to buy off someone who'd cherished the car and had it serviced regularly over any VW stock.

Certain things are easy to retrofit eg satnav, but others are a PITA eg xenons, multifunction steering wheel, highline display.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Sounds yummy mate! Glad you got your wallet out in end


Heh heh, it's a long wait though, ordered in mid June and only just build week this week , oh had keyless entry too.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The Golf has always been & always will be an iconic, legendary piece of German quality engineering! 

I'm biased..........I know!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

rf860 said:


> Can't say I've ever saw any problems reported on mk5golfgti forum re dsg.
> 
> IMO, the golf is a far better car that the Leon. The Octavia struggles on the image side.


Having owned a golf an a3 and a Leon I would disagree that the golf is the best


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The Golf has always been & always will be an iconic, legendary piece of German quality engineering!
> 
> I'm biased..........I know!!


The golf mk7 I hired to get me to the airport was far from quality, synchro on 4th gear had gone. Now before anyone says its a hire car they get thrashed, its the only one I've ever had that has had a mechanical issue


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The Golf has always been & always will be an iconic, legendary piece of German quality engineering!
> 
> I'm biased..........I know!!


It hasn't always been like that. It has only been in the last few years there has been a huge surge in popularity.

The MK3 used to be hated by many. Everyone was going mental when GTi was the badge on an overweight 115bhp Golf.

The image wasn't that good around then.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Having owned a golf an a3 and a Leon I would disagree that the golf is the best


I wouldn't put the a3 in the same category as the golf, Leon and Octavia. It's a premium brand, the rest are not.

I've never been in a Seat that I would say is a quality item that feels well built, and I've owned two and driven several as pool cars regularly. All have cheap rattley interiors, a tinny feel and under damped suspension. It's a shame because they do have the most character out of the vag range of cars. Even the brand new Leon fr sc I drove had several rattles and was blighted by poor road noise insulation.

The Octavia is a taxi. End of. Lol.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh, it's a long wait though, ordered in mid June and only just build week this week , oh had keyless entry too.


Keyless entry, thats just lazy lol :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Keyless entry, thats just lazy lol :thumb:


Not much longer to wait now


----------

